# BeerBQ Sauce



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

There's never any good reason to cook with cheap beer. Or drink it for that matter (with the exceptions of Schlitz, Shaeffer, and Pabst).


1c dark beer (stout works very well)
1T butter
1 medium onion, chopped
1-2 slices bacon, minced
1c ketchup
1/4c Worcestershire
1/4c packed Dark brown sugar
3T Grey Poupon or dijon mustard of your choice
1T fresh lemon juice
1-3tsp hot sauce (Texas Pete, Tabasco, whatever)
1tsp liquid smoke (optional)
Coarse salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste.

Butter, bacon, and onion first- brown 'em. Add the rest, boil, reduce heat, and simmer to death. Slather on scalded animal of your choice and enjoy.


----------

